# Dietary patterns and GERD



## MishaDonna (Aug 7, 2002)

Each time I read up on GERD, I find another thing I should not eat: Citrus, onion, garlic, peppermint, chocolate, caffine, sugar, carbonated beverages. . .. I never eat most of the offenders, anyway, nor do I smoke or drink. Today I read that milk may produce more stomach acid.







So, I'm down to plain vegetables (no peppers or onion), chicken, grains. Anybody want to share what you eat in a typical day's meals? Maybe talking about boring food won't be as boring as eating the stuff!ThanksDMB


----------



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Hi DMB,Sure do know where you are coming from re boring food, but the real trick is 'substituting' rather than 'eliminating' everything.For example, if you can't have dairy milk, try soy, rice or oat milk. (doesn't taste so hot on it's own, but it can be fine in cooking.)Have a look at my website too, (address in my signature below) there are a few recipes there that I use a lot and they are fine with my tummy.One major point I have found too is that even though onions are on the 'no' list, I find that they are ok cooked into something in small quantities. I think the cooking process kills of the sulphur compounds that tend to be the troublesome part. I know raw onion kills me, but cooked is, as I said ok. (Hmmm, might ask Heather about that too).I am currently researching/searching for new recipes to try too, so if you are interested, I can give you a 'heads up' here on the BB when I add them to my site.Take care, hope things improve for you soon, and don't give up, there are alternatives.


----------



## lissylou73 (Feb 5, 2001)

For me, I don't really watch what I eat. I pay more attention to how much I eat. My GERD acts up the worst if I over eat. Although I still avoid spicy foods, because it doesn't matter how little of that I eat!


----------



## MishaDonna (Aug 7, 2002)

Lissylou,I hear you. I've discovered that if I cut my normal meal in half, eating half now and half later, it helps. This week I'm also experimenting with no sugar (







) and soy/rice milk instead of dairy. Ever tried any?DMB


----------



## Rocki (Aug 27, 2001)

Hi, I'm actually Rocki's sister. She's been telling me to get on this board for some time. She was right. After she read me your post, I now know I'm not alone so neither are you. I'm at my wit's end. I have fibro, hiatal hernia, GERD, IBS. I, too, know the things not to eat to stir up the GERD. I am lactose intolerant which if something contains the slightest amount of lactose the GERD goes off big time. I've been on soy products for several years. Last Aug. I was diagnosed with food allergies. I have recently put it together that anything with citrus, including a lemon drop for my dry mouth, kicks off the GERD not to mention my vagus nerve which also flips at times like crazy. I am also allergic to corn syrup. My diet currently consists of eggs, water, skinless chicken breasts (steamed or baked), bananas, saltine crackers, vegetables (but this depends because some vegetables & fruits cause intestinal cramping) and after years of rarely touch hamburger, I'm taking hamburger & steaming it with rice. I can't add spices because they can also cause problems. You're right, this gets to be a cullinary bore.


----------



## MishaDonna (Aug 7, 2002)

Hi, Rocki's sister,Let's see, my litany goes: endometriosis, fibro, constipation (serious), back pain, GERD. All stress related, I figure. Anyway, I ordered a couple of books from Amazon: "Tell me what to eat if I have acid reflux: Nutrition you can live with" by E. Magee. A dietician. Also, "How to stop heartburn: simple was to heal heartburn and acid reflux" by A Minocha. There are many others, too. I got down some Rice Dream on cereal this morning. Hoping to get some recipes from them next on their web site. Sugar is definately making for a "sour" stomach. Haven't decided about the dairy, yet. Well, I'll keep you posted on the books.Good luckDMB


----------

